# Mysterious Sound Icon



## cfickett (Apr 3, 2016)

I am a brand new Model 3 owner and have a question about a sound icon appearing occasionally to the left of the car image in the car status area, (see attached image) It doesn’t seem to be tied to the audio system. Any thoughts?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

cfickett said:


> I am a brand new Model 3 owner and have a question about a sound icon appearing occasionally to the left of the car image in the car status area, (see attached image) It doesn't seem to be tied to the audio system. Any thoughts?


If you tap that it will mute the audible alerts you receive when hazards are around the car. Oddly not volume control though, it's either full on or mute.


----------



## cfickett (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you for the explanation. I didn’t see it mentioned in the online manual and was baffled.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

cfickett said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I didn't see it mentioned in the online manual and was baffled.


My pleasure, I'm glad to help and enjoy your Model 3!!


----------



## DR61 (Apr 10, 2016)

This might be helpful if the car sounds an alert after installing a rear bike rack, which is on my list when I get a car.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Oddly not volume control though, it's either full on or mute.


Has anyone tried scrolling down the left scroll wheel while it's beeping to see if it does anything?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Has anyone tried scrolling down the left scroll wheel while it's beeping to see if it does anything?


The left scroll wheel only handles audio for music and phone. I can confirm it doesn't adjust that beep nor does it handle Nav Voice prompt volume either.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The left scroll wheel only handles audio for music and phone. I can confirm it doesn't adjust that beep nor does it handle Nav Voice prompt volume either.


Hmmmm? My scroll wheel adjusts nav voice (if used when she is speaking). Worked on .16 and still seems okay on .18

My issue is that audio system sound is not auto-muted when the nav voice comes on.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

RichEV said:


> Hmmmm? My scroll wheel adjusts nav voice (if used when she is speaking). Worked on .16 and still seems okay on .18
> 
> My issue is that audio system sound is not auto-muted when the nav voice comes on.


That must be a recent update!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I discovered the reason for this mysterious icon this morning: drive thrus


----------

